# 2010 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine

2010 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (235 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 541s GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb 24v i-Pilot w/batteries & Minn Kota Precision 2bank battery charger, Minn Kota 8ft Talon, Jensen Bluetooth stere w/speakers, Bobs jackplate w/set back, (2) rear jump seats w/storage underneath, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/rod holders â€" storage & foldable footrest, center console w/integrated livewell, grab bar w/LED light bar, mid ship in-deck storage, (2) lockable rod locker boxes, (2) bow fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, navigation & courtesy lights.

Very clean well kept 2200 Pure Bay 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

